# Latest knit, yes I know it is st st but was fun



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post. 
I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
Kathy


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

That is beautiful


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeois Kathy! You are a master knitter!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Comfy cosy - love the yarn.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love the color, neat stitching, and nice you had leftovers


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous. The yarn is just beautiful.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty Kathy!! I vote that yes, you keep it for yourself.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

That looks great. And I'm with you--I'd keep it if it were mine!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> love the color, neat stitching, and nice you had leftovers


I did steam block this puppy after washing.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Its wonderful. What a beautiful shape and fantastic work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> Very pretty Kathy!! I vote that yes, you keep it for yourself.


Thank you and it looks great on.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful as always Kathy and I'm very happy to see you back on your avatar!!!! I look forward to seeing your new projects. Shall we start counting the kits??? &#128158; Ros


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very rich looking . I had planned on going to their tent sale , but that didn't happen . Can't wait to see the scarf and mitt.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Gorgeois Kathy! You are a master knitter!


Thanks Mo and everyone. I hope you do not mind that I do not thank each of you individually as I feel it makes the thread way too long.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful as always Kathy and I'm very happy to see you back on your avatar!!!! I look forward to seeing your new projects. Shall we start counting the kits??? 💞 Ros


Ha ha, they are packed in the closet and I will be working my way through them my friend.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Kathy, it is gorgeous! I love the yarn and I'm sure the sweater would look FABULOUS ON YOU!!! Definitely a keeper!
I've been trying to post a few finished projects, but my computer is not cooperating. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice job! Love the style...


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Another fine job Kathy. Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Ha ha, they are packed in the closet and I will be working my way through them my friend.


I can't wait to see them all!!! Happy knitting my friend. Your son's wedding must be coming up soon or did I miss it??? 💞 Ros


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I like that! Looks so comfy--well done!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it. Beautifully done. Bet you can't wait for Fall. You are going to have the most wonderful wardrobe.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RandyPandy said:


> Kathy, it is gorgeous! I love the yarn and I'm sure the sweater would look FABULOUS ON YOU!!! Definitely a keeper!
> I've been trying to post a few finished projects, but my computer is not cooperating. Maybe tomorrow!


Hi Randy,
I look forward to seeing what you have been working on. 
Kath


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can't wait to see them all!!! Happy knitting my friend. Your son's wedding must be coming up soon or did I miss it??? 💞 Ros


October 18th and we are excited. Our good friend the Judge that I knit the sweater for is marrying them. :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

That is beautiful--definitely keep it to treat yourself! Love that yarn as it will go with anything! Gorgeous!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful top. Looks so comfortable and stylish. Great job!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It is very beautiful and looks like something you will reach for often to ward off the chill. Good job.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful top. Looks so comfortable and stylish. Great job!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That is so stylish! The only thing wrong with stockinette is it can sometimes be tedious to knit (but then, so can any stitch that goes on forever), but it sure makes for such a classic look!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice. You pick wonderful projects.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh Kathy it's gorgeous!!! Beautiful knit


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it! Great work!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Kathy, love it. I think you should model it for all of us. It's amazing how much you get done.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh that's a real beauty! If you decide not to keep it, I'll take it!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Love it, beautifully knitted! Keep it!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Trendy and stylish! Loving the tweed. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

So beautiful! I like it so much that I got on Mary Maxim and = lucky me - they still have the kit on sale - so I ordered one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> So beautiful! I like it so much that I got on Mary Maxim and = lucky me - they still have the kit on sale - so I ordered one! Thanks for sharing!


Great and you're welcome, enjoy. It goes fast.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


Very,very cool. I love that oatmealy color!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have that same pattern and started to make it. The black flecks on the yarn come off on the yarn they sent me. Did you have that problem? I didn't finish it as I had to stop in order to get some things made for a craft fair. Some day I am going to finish it when I free up some time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you and it looks great on.


I wish you would take a picture of it on you? I am short and don't know how it would look on me. I really like it .


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautifully knitted!! I love Mary Maxim kits.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful pattern and knitting.


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

That is so pretty and cozy looking. You are a great knitter. I wish I could complete projects as fast as you do. I keep getting distracted when working on projects.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Very dressy, love it Kathy!


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

Gorgeous ..I love the flow


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

That is a great project, my friend!
And please do not apologise that it is "just" st.st.
You have given us the evidence that an easy stitch can lead to great results... It does not have to be complicated to be nice! This is an inspiration for all knitters..

Oh, man, just had all my yarn packed for the upcoming move, but I have a similar yarn somewhere out there in one of those 100+ boxes ready to move... shall I...?? Which box was it???


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I love it! You should definitely keep it!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your work is always outstanding, Kathy and thanks for telling us the whole history of where your patterns and material came from!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely style


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really is lovely! &#127801;


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I have that same pattern and started to make it. The black flecks on the yarn come off on the yarn they sent me. Did you have that problem? I didn't finish it as I had to stop in order to get some things made for a craft fair. Some day I am going to finish it when I free up some time.


I did not have that problem.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

inkie said:


> That is a great project, my friend!
> And please do not apologise that it is "just" st.st.
> You have given us the evidence that an easy stitch can lead to great results... It does not have to be complicated to be nice! This is an inspiration for all knitters..
> 
> Oh, man, just had all my yarn packed for the upcoming move, but I have a similar yarn somewhere out there in one of those 100+ boxes ready to move... shall I...?? Which box was it???


Yes, you shall. I am so excited for you!


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm just finishing the same sweater. I really like it. I only have about 5 more rows of crochet around the body. Good work.


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

Gorgeous top your knitting is so neat. I love the colour


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mdherde said:


> I'm just finishing the same sweater. I really like it. I only have about 5 more rows of crochet around the body. Good work.


Thank you, fun right and once you have the pattern easy peasy to adjust with any yarn and needle.
Shhhh....did you notice I crocheted into both loops on the sleeves? I wasn't paying attention, probably reading the Attic while crocheting, decided to leave it.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I did notice but it still looks good. Just your own design element! I've never posted a photo, maybe I'll try with this one.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mdherde said:


> I did notice but it still looks good. Just your own design element! I've never posted a photo, maybe I'll try with this one.


Please do!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Kathy ..your workmanship is awesome


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> October 18th and we are excited. Our good friend the Judge that I knit the sweater for is marrying them. :thumbup:


So exciting Kathy, I bet you can't wait, it will be a beautiful day!!! Lots of love to the happy couple and I hope you post photos. 💞 Ros


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful Kathy! Love the neutral color!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Great look...I really like that style.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Love it Kathy! The color is perfect for so many occasions. Is the pattern available for purchase separately?


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Great job Kathy! My daughter got marred in October last year. It was the most beautiful weather you have ever seen. I hope for the same for your son wedding.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's lovely.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely! You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Always love your projects Kathy. Very classy top and you deserve to keep it. Your knitting is always beautiful as well.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really pretty!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG, I have that kit! Haven't made it yet, but I have it. You have inspired me to dig it out. Yours is really pretty.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Really, really awesome. Something I would love to wear. Enjoy the compliments, when you wear it.


----------



## Shrilly (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Kathy this is lovely was it a Double knit wool or a Chunky


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

It's beautiful, Kathy!! Ponchos and wraps are very "in" this year..... you will be SO stylish! Great job :thumbup:


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks cozy. I like the color.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

It's very nice Kathy. My St.St. always looks bumpy. Have to practice tension, I guess. Like I don't have enough tension in my life already.... I'm going back upstairs to the Lounge!!!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I LOVE it! It's beautiful. I would definitely keep it. And fall is the perfect season for it!


----------



## AnnMarieK (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the yarn....You finished Just in time for the cold weather&#128522;


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I love it! Nice work.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> October 18th and we are excited. Our good friend the Judge that I knit the sweater for is marrying them. :thumbup:


Hi Kathy, I love this style...you will great in it..beautiful work too! Nice seeing your "old" avatar again.
Also happy for you on your son's marriage on October 18th.
That is my birthday too! lol..will certainly think of you that day!
Edie...  :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Really pretty How do you like the sleeves? I had a sweater with large open sleeves and found that they kind of got in my way. I am planning on making them narrower.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely, stunning, perfect, wonderful. I love it.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathy, I love it! So well done and so stylish. Perfect!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty! I'd keep it also  Great work!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice. Love the yarn choice!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh I like it very much. Nice clean lines and beautiful yarn and knitting.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


Made it a few years ago and love it. Always been happy with kits I bought from MM. You should keep it for yourself!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Miltongirl said:


> Love it Kathy! The color is perfect for so many occasions. Is the pattern available for purchase separately?


Thank you and maybe check the website for Mary Maxim.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> So exciting Kathy, I bet you can't wait, it will be a beautiful day!!! Lots of love to the happy couple and I hope you post photos. 💞 Ros


Thank you Ros, from your lips to God's ears.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

NanaMc said:


> Great job Kathy! My daughter got marred in October last year. It was the most beautiful weather you have ever seen. I hope for the same for your son wedding.


Thank you NanaMc.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shrilly said:


> Hi Kathy this is lovely was it a Double knit wool or a Chunky


DK our worsted weight #4.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> It's very nice Kathy. My St.St. always looks bumpy. Have to practice tension, I guess. Like I don't have enough tension in my life already.... I'm going back upstairs to the Lounge!!!


Haha, you are a delight Books.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi Kathy, I love this style...you will great in it..beautiful work too! Nice seeing your "old" avatar again.
> Also happy for you on your son's marriage on October 18th.
> That is my birthday too! lol..will certainly think of you that day!
> Edie...  :thumbup:


Ahhh, you are very sweet Edie. Many people missed my avatar and I felt I made my point so brought myself back. Truth be told I missed my avatar as well. I had to do a double take when I posted as I wasn't sure it was mine :|


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> Really pretty How do you like the sleeves? I had a sweater with large open sleeves and found that they kind of got in my way. I am planning on making them narrower.


I do not know yet will keep you posted.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the lively comments.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love Maty Maxim patterns. And you do have enough yarn left over to make something else. I am working on a little outfit now for my great niece that turns 1 next month. Patterns are easy to follow.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love it, love it. You are a quick knitter, my dear.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh wow! That's gorgeous, Kathy!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I like that a lot! Very nice!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

There is a thread in Main about which sections of KP we read the most. Most love the Picture section. I also love the Picture section until I see something like this. Great - another project I HAVE to add to my list of must-do knits. 

This is beautiful in its simplicity. Love everything about it. Thank you (I think) for sharing.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Talk about coincidence. My name is Kathy and I just saw this pattern made up and asked for the pattern-which I now have. It looks beautiful in this color. What other color do you think it would look likewise be beautiful?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I like it, very nice!!!! ;0)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

anita4mk said:


> There is a thread in Main about which sections of KP we read the most. Most love the Picture section. I also love the Picture section until I see something like this. Great - another project I HAVE to add to my list of must-do knits.
> 
> This is beautiful in its simplicity. Love everything about it. Thank you (I think) for sharing.


Thank you!
You're welcome and welcome to the club of over indulgences


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice! You definitely should keep it, especially if you have more kits to work with (unless you like the next one better)....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

weaver1510 said:


> Talk about coincidence. My name is Kathy and I just saw this pattern made up and asked for the pattern-which I now have. It looks beautiful in this color. What other color do you think it would look likewise be beautiful?


I would love this in grey.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks wonderful!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

You did a great job!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

That is really nice! It looks like it would be flattering on any figure and go with any outfit. There's nothing wrong with a straight stitch for the feel of knitting without paying a lot of attention to it!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

It is lovely and beautifully knitted. Yes do keep it and wear it with pride.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Susanrph said:


> That is really nice! It looks like it would be flattering on any figure and go with any outfit. There's nothing wrong with a straight stitch for the feel of knitting without paying a lot of attention to it!


Very right and I have tried it on with different outfits and it does go with everything.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Very attractive, Kathy. Admire your work always!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

... And dare I add it is Acrylic people 100% Acrylic!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely!

Hazel


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love it. I am always afraid to buy a kit for fear I won't have enough yarn. I may try one now. I saw that sale but opted out. &#128533;


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. Looks like a lot of work


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Love the pattern. You should really keep this one. I Will have to get that pattern for myself. You did a great job.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is absolutely lovely. The way it flows and of course the color and pattern of the yarn make it very versatile! LOVE IT!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, sooooo pretty! You knit at the speed of light! Gorgeous work, as usual. Thanks for posting and Happy Needling. jberg

p.s. Your avatar always makes me smile! Right back at you!! Thanks!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Live it great knit


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

What a beauty ,Kathy. love it.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Love, love love it!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice, smart, classic.It will be very useful as well as stylish.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Now that is stunning. Beautiful knitting!

Gigi


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


Sigh! You have now given me ANOTHER knit project that I want to do!!! This is so tempting, 'cuz you did such a nice job!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Very pretty Kathy and your thread is so pretty


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I love it! You did a lovely job on it. The type of sweater that you could wear with anything.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought the same kit and haven't knit it yet! You've given me the inspiration I need! Thanks.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very very nice.Good Job.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful workmanship as always. I to vote for you to keep for yourself. Sorry I missed seeing this sale..... but maybe happy also...


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE it!!!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

If you don't want to keep it for yourself you can send it to me. It's beautiful and so well made.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

I think that is a beautiful 'classy' bit of knitting!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen this in Mary Maxim and was leery about getting it - but seeing yours made is lovely! Is the pattern that easy that you knit in the car? How much is the pattern alone? I already have appropriate yarn.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful...you are a speed demon! Love it and love your posts!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

T said:


> I've seen this in Mary Maxim and was leery about getting it - but seeing yours made is lovely! Is the pattern that easy that you knit in the car? How much is the pattern alone? I already have appropriate yarn.


Thank you.
It was very simple to knit in the car. I do not know if the pattern is available by itself. You would have to check with Mary Maxim.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE this. However, this is the one reason I never order from MM because you can rarely get just the pattern and I always want different yarn that what is in the kit. Too bad because I think a lot of KPers would love just the pattern. I would make this in a heartbeat if I had the pattern only.
You did a lovely job!!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That's beautiful!!! You do an amazing job.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the poncho. I have had my eye on that one for a long time. Have too many other items to finish first. Great job.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this. However, this is the one reason I never order from MM because you can rarely get just the pattern and I always want different yarn that what is in the kit. Too bad because I think a lot of KPers would love just the pattern. I would make this in a heartbeat if I had the pattern only.
> You did a lovely job!!!


I understand but for me the cost was not too bad considering I have extra yarn left over and I have made an ascot scarf and working on mitts which I will sell at my next craft fair and get my money back.
Once you have the pattern you can knit in any yarn you like.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I love it! I would definitely keep it!


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you wash all the pieces you knit before you wear them?? I love this piece very much--looks like something you will get a lot of wear out of. You did a great job.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

You know I've looked at that kit myself so many times. You may just have inspired me to try it out. Any special tips or tricks to share?
V.



Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful!! You are a great knitter.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> Do you wash all the pieces you knit before you wear them?? I love this piece very much--looks like something you will get a lot of wear out of. You did a great job.


Yes I do, although my home is clean we do have two dogs and they travel back and forth to the lake house with us every weekend. Hubs drives and I knit otherwise I would fall asleep. It is a 2 1/2 hour trip each way, some serious knitting time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

vgillies said:


> You know I've looked at that kit myself so many times. You may just have inspired me to try it out. Any special tips or tricks to share?
> V.


No very simple and straightforward. I may lengthen the next one just a bit in the back easily done by casting on more stitches.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


That sweater is beautiful. Love the yarn too, of course that yarn really makes it.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice! Enjoy wearing it&#128516;


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I agree knitting is a great way to stay awake in the car. Lucky puppies get to enjoy the lake with you and DH. You certainly are a lucky woman---God Bless. Your sons wedding is coming up are you getting excited yet?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> I agree knitting is a great way to stay awake in the car. Lucky puppies get to enjoy the lake with you and DH. You certainly are a lucky woman---God Bless. Your sons wedding is coming up are you getting excited yet?


Thank you and yes four weeks away.
My life is good, hubs and I have worked very hard throughout our lives. My sweetheart was 18 when he started his business and I have worked for the company since I was in my mid 20's. I am proud to say we did it!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


its lovely and stocking stitch really shows off knitting skill.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

love the design. simple, yet effective. 

i always have an issue with the v-shaped ponchos. not sure what it is. i think this design might suit me much better. thank you for posting!

actually, i think i have a couple of yarns i can use for this. i'm getting pretty excited!!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Stunning. It has a beautiful drape. Love it.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

OH! That's marvelous! Love that style of jackets. Can be worn over other sweaters. Beautiful!


----------



## htinney (Sep 13, 2015)

Very beautiful Kathy. I want to get it also now that I have seen how it knits up.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

well done


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice ! I love the drape of it ! Excellent work ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

htinney said:


> Very beautiful Kathy. Great knitting


Hiccups?


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well done! I love this pattern and yarn!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What a smart design. You should never be ashamed of st st. It requires perfect tension which few can maintain. You have beautiful taste.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice 69, you're knitting is spot on. Someone on page 12 looooves it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Nice 69, you're knitting is spot on. Someone on page 13 looooves it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just edited the page number. Really do like your sweater.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Just edited the page number. Really do like your sweater.


Happened on 13 also just not as many.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

That is beautiful. I'd keep it for myself.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's beautiful, Kathy and a nice shape. I can see you in it - it would look perfect on you :thumbup:


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

beautiful knitting Kathy


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

If you can indulge one more question - how soft is the yarn?


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern - it looks so comfortable.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

anita4mk said:


> If you can indulge one more question - how soft is the yarn?


I was actually surprised how soft it is. Then of course washing it softened the yarn even more.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Kathy, I love this pattern. Especially with the leopard form! I'm going to check this one out for sure!

Great knitting on your part :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

To me ss is not as easy as it seems. The stitch, yes, not much thinking involved. But to turn it into a garment is for me almost impossible to have even tension and a presentable garment. That's why I knit a lot of lace, it hides my tension flaws. A lovely sweater. You did a great job.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, you're a fast knitter. Kathy this latest knit is gorgeous.


Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ooh I like that. &#128525;


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

It would be interesting to track the number of these kits sold from your posting. MM is loving you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

anita4mk said:


> It would be interesting to track the number of these kits sold from your posting. MM is loving you.


I often wonder the same for many of the lovely items knit and showcased here on KP.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Love it and love your posts.Chuckle every time your pic. comes up.Your positivity is infecting to a lot of us I'm sure.Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!! Great job of knitting. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

linpeters said:


> Love it and love your posts.Chuckle every time your pic. comes up.Your positivity is infecting to a lot of us I'm sure.Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


Thank you and a very sweet thing to hear


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh my, that looks so pretty and comfy--that should be nice for those chilly days which will be coming our way soon--nice work! Not a bad idea to always have something in the car to work on-- just in case--you never know when you might need something to do.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I made the sweater that is of the same yarn and pattern is with it. I love the sweater.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love this!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Elegant, and simple, beautifully knitted, I am sure this will be worn to death!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Apr 23, 2015)

OMGoodness Kathy, how beautiful. Doesn't matter it's St st it still takes a certain amount of skill to execute such a professional looking piece.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful Kimono, you always knit so beautifully.


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

I love how this sweater drapes. I'm sure you will get oodles of compliments when you wear it. Is this pattern only available as a kit?


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

They look great! :thumbup: Are you satisfied with the yarn?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey!!! There's nothing wrong with stockinette stitch! (Yes, I have that pattern and I'm going to start on it soon ;~D.) You did a beautiful job of it and I hope I do somewhere nearly as well as you.


----------



## Starr Bright (Oct 20, 2014)

Great pattern and this should look lovely on you! KEEP IT!
Betty


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweet and I bet it looks great. How long did it take? You can wear this with a lot of things.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks perfect for upcoming cooler weather.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kathy, that's GORGEOUS!!! You find some of the neatest kits! Is that a shawl pin? I love it!!!


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

I just keep looking at your skilled knitting! Everything about this Mary Maxim project is beautiful! Thanks for posting...it gives me a new personal goal.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Nanjean3 said:


> Well done! I love this pattern and yarn!


Did the little black pieces of yarn come off while you were working with it? Mine did. That is my main complaint about this yarn.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

That's so pretty. It looks kind of like a cardigan poncho that won't mess up your hair. So easy to wear. Love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Now I want to make this one - need blindfold. Great job


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Dobby4 said:


> I love how this sweater drapes. I'm sure you will get oodles of compliments when you wear it. Is this pattern only available as a kit?


Thank you and not sure you could check the website for Mary Maxim.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Red Robin said:


> They look great! :thumbup: Are you satisfied with the yarn?


Thank you and yes I am satisfied with this yarn.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

caseykey said:


> Sweet and I bet it looks great. How long did it take? You can wear this with a lot of things.


Thank you, I knit this in about two weeks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Kathy, that's GORGEOUS!!! You find some of the neatest kits! Is that a shawl pin? I love it!!!


Thank you Mercygirl, the pin belonged to my Grandmother.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Did the little black pieces of yarn come off while you were working with it? Mine did. That is my main complaint about this yarn.


I did not have that problem. Someone else mentioned the same thing.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

gorgous. will it fit me?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> gorgous. will it fit me?


Probably


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Love it. Great knitting, glad you're keeping it for yourself !


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Katsch said:


> ... And dare I add it is Acrylic people 100% Acrylic!


Shhhh! You wanna get this moved to Attica???? LOL


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely work; lovely pattern! Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Lovely - can't wait to see the future posted kits you've done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

valmac said:


> Shhhh! You wanna get this moved to Attica???? LOL


Ha ha


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, love it


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Smart purchase! Lots of style, plus looks warm and comfy.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice sweater. I LOVE travel projects!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I guess I will have to finish mine after the bazaar is over and just deal with those black pieces of yarn coming off. I loved the pattern when I saw it on the cover of Mary Maxim, so I ordered it and found a shawl pin similar to the one shown in the picture.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice! &#9786;


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I love it! Very nice!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful work !


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## gamastein (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow I have been looking at that kit for a long time. What a great job you did!!! It is beautiful.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Nice and a pretty tweed yarn.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A lot of people find SS boring,but I love it,and the edging you did,gave it just enough pattern. This is a fabulous jacket


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Gorgeous and very stylish.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

hello
I started that very same one but didn't finish it. Yours looks really nice.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its very nice indeed.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathy,
I think that is so pretty... I can see it with a nice pair of jeans and high boots, or a long skirt... just lovely!
Yes, you are a master knitter... so jealous!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for responding you are all very kind with your compliments.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

You always do a great job knitting your projects and I don't blame you for wanting to keep it for your self.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Very lovely. Nope, no need for individual thanks in my opinion


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Katsch said:


> A great car knitting project and I love it. I may even keep this one for myself.
> The kit was purchased from Mary Maxim when they had a wonderful sale on kits. I will not tell you how many kits I bought, nope my lips are zipped you will just have to wait and see what I post.
> I had enough yarn left over to make a Pam Powers ascot scarf and now designing mitts to go with the scarf. Thanks for having a look.
> Kathy


 :thumbup: I really like this. It's cute. Nice work.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh that is beautiful what a great job and i love that yarn


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

VERY stylish--id love to wear it


----------



## adlih2537 (Jun 23, 2014)

Please name or number of kit. Can't find it. Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

adlih2537 said:


> Please name or number of kit. Can't find it. Thanks


Kimono Wrap


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful work! You are one fast knitter, Kathy!


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Love it! It looks cozy!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Its beautiful! I almost bought that kit for myself.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I wore this last night here in the Adirondacks, boating and we had an outside fire with friends. Two of my friends want one.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I love it. I've been looking for a kimono-type garment. Please post a picture of it being worn.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Very Very Nice!!!

If you find yourself knitting another one...I would be HAPPY to take this one off your hands


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful! Nice job. I've been seeing that in their catalogue, so nice to see a KPer's version of it.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

You do such beautiful work, i love it.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Love it! it seems easy to made!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice, I think it's a keeper too


----------

